# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Could you theoretically control hallucinations the same way you control dreams?

## Kanano

Due to my having a mental illness, I sometimes hallucinate. Both audibly and visually. For audio, I hear what sounds like people murmuring a room or two away from me. For visual, I've seen parts of my room shift and change. 




It's not really bad enough to be a significant problem in my life, and it doesn't really scare me though. It doesn't hold a candle to what I've hallucinated while in SP at least. I just want to be able to control it, so I don't end up a gibbering old man, in a mental ward, lost in his own world, talking to people that aren't there. It also kind of intrigues me, I mean, you can pretty much see or hear anything. I also want to be able to control it as a form of entertainment. You know, wave your hand, make someone you want to see appear. Wave your hand again, be someplace you want to be. Wave your hand again and make it all go away when you want. I figure if I'm completely terrified of it my whole life, my life will be 3x harder, so why not get some fun out of it? 



I mean, I plan on talking to the people that appear, and seeing what kind of things they say. Will it be nonsense like the things most DC's say, or will they tell you something about yourself like dream guides are supposed to? Don't get me wrong, I also plan on being CONSCIOUS that I'm talking to a hallucination too. I don't plan on drifting off. It just seems interesting to me and since I'm stuck with it since my Mom has it, (and she has a severe case) I might as well prepare for the worst. 



I can already make the voices dim in sound a little if I concentrate enough, so doing more shouldn't be that much harder I'd think. 



So, does anyone have any shot in the dark tips or ideas? What do you guys think of this whole idea of controlling hallucinations too? Share your thoughts  :smiley:  



(Also, I don't want anyone to say they're sorry about my illness, I'm well aware you're probably sorry, but I don't want sympathetic looks or actions given to me like I'm some kind of deluded mental patient who can't dress himself in the morning, as I've seen several of those people before and I want to not go down that route)

----------


## Syruplord

A while back there was an interesting fellow who came by here claiming he could do this. I was giving it a try and it's definitely a hard skill to come by.. I was never able to achieve anything

And he sorta stopped posting so I never really got much followup, but here's so of what he did post:

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=80879
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=80881

----------


## Kanano

Wow, thanks for those Syruplord!  ::D:     I'm definitely gonna try those!

----------


## neville

In my memories from childhood I remember playing make beleive and actually seeing my imagined surroundings as well as those that my friends brought up.

I beleive that most of the tactics covered on this site would apply; theoretically anything could be controlled, talk about a God complex.

----------


## FunKtion

Yo, I'm also a psych patient.

I dont really halucinate, exept for hypnogogic / hypnopompic halucinations, (which are halucinations related to going to sleep and waking up).

Ive been playing around with these for a while now and it is definitly possible to control your halucinations just like a lucid dream. I actually find it easier because it doesnt require the magic bullet of actually becomming aware while asleep, i think the logic part of the brain is still somewhat active.

My big problem is the meds just knock me out, anyone with a solution to this PLEASE tell me.

REM rebound seems to be the way to go, but it does disrupt a good sleep cycle. I remember halucinating after all night LAN parties, driving home with my dad and as you say "tripping balls" without any drugs.

Stay lucid

FunK

----------


## Baron Samedi

I used to think I was crazy because of all the voices and hallucinations, until I realized I was seeing energy waving, and I was hearing spirits.  But, yeah I think you can.

----------


## Maria92

I think there was a tutorial written about this, or including this somewhere...
Here's one for regular dream control
This contains a whole crapload of tutorials. 
Ah, the REAL tutorial
...and the thread it came from.

----------

